

Ask HN: Heartbleed and postgresql - artumi-richard

I&#x27;ve not seen this question addressed yet, but postgresql allows you to encrypt connections via ssl.<p>This didn&#x27;t do the job https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gist.github.com&#x2F;hlein&#x2F;10121981<p>Thoughts?
======
artumi-richard
Debian and Ubuntu default SSL on. More details here

[http://blog.hagander.net/archives/219-PostgreSQL-and-the-
Ope...](http://blog.hagander.net/archives/219-PostgreSQL-and-the-OpenSSL-
Heartbleed-vulnerability.html)

